# BSNL 3g



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 10, 2010)

What has your experience been with BSNL 3g?
what kind of speeds do u get?
which city do you live in(plz also mention the locality)?

this thread will help all users who are planning to use BSNL 3g's data plans
so plz do post in your experiences
you may also mention about the quality of video calls and it's other 3g services


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

I've herd of an unlimited plan for 1500rupees on the net. They are apparently not having any sort of fair usage policy which makes it a highly desirable option if you want to use your phone as a modem for your pc.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2010)

Bought BSNL 3g card just to try 3g speed

Used only 2 days..I was very happy

What has your experience been with BSNL 3g? Great, full signal
what kind of speeds do u get? I got 300KBps download speed which means nearly 2.5mbps(my 5800 support only 3.6mbps)
which city do you live in(plz also mention the locality)?Nagpur, near IT park

havent used video call coz none of my friend have 3g
BSNL signal was good, better then docomo here


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 10, 2010)

I am in Bangalore and have been using it for almost a year now. Completely happy. The browsing speed is superfast. I have tried to use my mobile as modem and connected to my PC. That gives close to 1.2 - Mbps depending on signal strength but I keep my internet usage limited to mobile only as the unlimited plans are very expensive (and I have a 512Kbps landline broadband (BSNL) already)
I have made many video calls from Bangalore to other places and the experience was/is been exhilarating. I have yet to make use of mobile TV which I am not able to do so due to some unknown reasons.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 12, 2010)

my friend in tamil nadu, thanjaur gets around 300-350 KBps ... so good speed over there


----------



## dr.rdb (Nov 19, 2010)

I used BSNL 3G in Barrackpore [Kolkata]. direct download via IDM gives max 240kBps and on torrents it is 160kBps max!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 19, 2010)

i used BSNL 3g today in Bhilai[locality: Smriti Nagar]

Torrents : 80 kBps

speedtest.net results-

d/l - 1.41 mbps
u/l - 0.1 mbps


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 20, 2010)

But BSNL doesn't have any unlimited plans right now,am I correct?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2010)

I think it has, but you better check at the exchange.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 20, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> But BSNL doesn't have any unlimited plans right now,am I correct?



it has for 1359 on post paid + taxes
and 1499 on postpaid


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 20, 2010)

Gollum said:


> I think it has, but you better check at the exchange.





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> it has for 1359 on post paid + taxes
> and 1499 on postpaid



BOY!Thats a lot!1500 bucks!!Moreover I don't even have a 3G phone!!Its better to go for EVDO now.


----------



## gaurav singh (Nov 20, 2010)

hey,i have nokia 3120c 3g phone and i use bsnl 2g sim and i select network mode gsm to umts and it catch 3g signals and i do video calls.i activate 98 gprs 2gb for month and the downloading speed in day is about 40-50 kbps and at night it gives 140-150 kbps ,it was nice speed for me.but i don't how it gives some high speed and video calling in 2g.my frnds used this and we do video calling in 2g sim.sim price is 80 for 6 moths.i use it in bihar in chapra district.anyone know how or anyone have also this speed in 2g.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 20, 2010)

gaurav singh said:


> hey,i have nokia 3120c 3g phone and i use bsnl 2g sim and i select network mode gsm to umts and it catch 3g signals and i do video calls.i activate 98 gprs 2gb for month and the downloading speed in day is about 40-50 kbps and at night it gives 140-150 kbps ,it was nice speed for me.but i don't how it gives some high speed and video calling in 2g.my frnds used this and we do video calling in 2g sim.sim price is 80 for 6 moths.i use it in bihar in chapra district.anyone know how or anyone have also this speed in 2g.



it's a flaw in bsnl network.. it's quite an old flaw
now bsnl has found out abt it
and they are shutting down access of 3g network with 2g sim... in each state one by one


----------



## dissel (Nov 21, 2010)

gaurav singh said:


> hey,i have nokia 3120c 3g phone and i use bsnl 2g sim and i select network mode gsm to umts and it catch 3g signals and i do video calls.i activate 98 gprs 2gb for month and the downloading speed in day is about 40-50 kbps and at night it gives 140-150 kbps ,it was nice speed for me.but i don't how it gives some high speed and video calling in 2g.my frnds used this and we do video calling in 2g sim.sim price is 80 for 6 moths.i use it in bihar in chapra district.anyone know how or anyone have also this speed in 2g.



For Video calling BSNL do allow 2g customer such privilege....only condition u must have a 3G Handset and ur staying at 3G signal.

Here is the proof
Calcutta Telephones


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 21, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> BOY!Thats a lot!1500 bucks!!Moreover I don't even have a 3G phone!!Its better to go for EVDO now.



theres a 4200 - 6 month unlimited plan
but it's promotional... don't how long it'll last
it will go back to normal rates later


----------



## dr.rdb (Nov 22, 2010)

still @1499 it is unlimited, while pvt evdo players and docomo gives just 15GB !
get a 3G usb modem @2500 and enjoy high speed wireless internet!


----------



## dissel (Nov 22, 2010)

But 4200 for 6mnths in unlimited mode is really worth it.

Any how, Today I visit nearest BSNL office for availability,will buy tomorrow with necessary document.

Now my question is, What will be speed I can except, In my wired BB 750+ line I get in constant 45-50kbps in torrent download.

Can I except this ? Or below this or above this.....

In my place Exchane is less than 1km and 3-4 Mobile Tower is there, I don't know are all those BSNL or Not, but in my home in Ground Floor I get 1 Bar Less 3g signal in Nokia set.

Please reply........................


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 22, 2010)

usually I get 200-270 KBps download speed on my 3G connection (on full signal strength). If you do not live in a place with enough coverage, do not buy it because it will frustrate you...


----------



## dissel (Nov 22, 2010)

gagan007 said:
			
		

> usually I get 200-270 KBps download speed on my 3G connection (on full signal strength). If you do not live in a place with enough coverage, do not buy it because it will frustrate you...



Thanks for your reply,

I saw a screen shot, don't remember in this forum or other where a user download Ubuntu iso in torrent getting 130kB/s which ETA was 1 hour,

If I get even 100kB/s or as low as 75kB/s it is a big deal for me....I can't bear the 40-45-50kB/s anymore by paying 820/- P.M. (750 for DataOne and other Tax)....Where other ppl paying same or less and use huge bandwidth.

So I decided to jump 4200/- boat(700 P.M Promo) and don't know where I'm going.

Though I stick with my 5year old wired BB for next 6mths and then decide which one to stick.

I have a strong believe in next 6 months other 3g player are in the market and BSNL reduce the price and re-launch a new plan or continue the same plan.



dr.rdb said:


> I used BSNL 3G in Barrackpore [Kolkata]. direct download via IDM gives max 240kBps and on torrents it is 160kBps max!




Oh....I didn't saw it....I'm the same place as this user are.


----------



## vaithy (Nov 22, 2010)

My advise to all customers who want 3G datacard plans, don't purchase Teracom(linktop) data card.. Huwei and zte is o.k..half of the cards supplied to BSNL are found defective,. now BSNL is collecting that cards and issuing new ones.. so be careful.. I use my Nokia 5800 and the speed is good (average 1 mbps) is enough for me..video call appear to be patchy. so watch about signal strength when you make a video call, also make sure that your caller is living in the 3G available areas.. other wise you cann't connect to him..
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## dissel (Nov 22, 2010)

vaithy said:


> My advise to all customers who want 3G datacard plans, don't purchase Teracom(linktop) data card.. Huwei and zte is o.k..half of the cards supplied to BSNL are found defective,. now BSNL is collecting that cards and issuing new ones.. so be careful.. I use my Nokia 5800 and the speed is good (average 1 mbps) is enough for me..video call appear to be patchy. so watch about signal strength when you make a video call, also make sure that your caller is living in the 3G available areas.. other wise you cann't connect to him..
> with regards,
> vaithy



Thanks for this useful info.... vaithy

Is there an option where user can choose the modem type in the BSNL office ? I didn't find any info about their website, I also order Huwai E122 from IT Bazer Chandigarh which is 7.2Mbps unlocked modem.

Is there any option user can choose not to buy the modem, only 3g SIM in DataCard connection ? Is he/she eligible to recharge 4200/- UL voucher ?

I've Nokia N82 and E63 for the phone purpose.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 23, 2010)

dissel said:


> Thanks for this useful info.... vaithy
> 
> Is there an option where user can choose the modem type in the BSNL office ? I didn't find any info about their website, I also order Huwai E122 from IT Bazer Chandigarh which is 7.2Mbps unlocked modem.
> 
> ...



even i plan to buy the e122..
what was the price?
tell me how it performs when u get it

it says out of stock at the site... when will u get it .. have they told u?


----------



## dissel (Nov 23, 2010)

^^^

I bought from here

[GO] Huawei E122 HSDPA 3G USB Modem 7.2Mbps 3G Mobile Broadband Rs 2250/- FREE Shipping

You can also buy it from ebay too....Though in Ebay price 200 bucks more for Ebay charge.

Demand is very high and you find a long que for this product.

Currently this seller got 15 piece of them on last Friday (19th) and 5-6 piecc listed his site and ebay within 2 hour all  booked, I wrote that I have interest in this thread,later at night he listed another two in his site and send me PM stated that If I want one I need to book now and If money reached his a/c before 3P.M. in the Saturday he'll shipped that same moment.

So I immediately ordered and schedule a NEFT Transfer next day early morning.

Thats all.....I think he sold out all right now, but you can PM him anytime to know the exact.

Very Reputed and Trustworthy seller. This is my 2nd deal with him.


----------



## vaithy (Nov 23, 2010)

Buying Datacards from BSNL is not compulsory .. In such case BSNL people will enter system as "subscriber owned data card/modem and details of the modem model and serial number /ESN etc.." just be sure that your is configurable with BSNL network that is all..Other than in chennai  the Tamil nadu BSNL have been  selling both types huwaei and terra com cards.. If customers are asking for Huwei card BSNL Marketing wing  make took notice of the demand and procure it.
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 24, 2010)

dissel said:


> ^^^
> 
> I bought from here
> 
> ...


i'm going to buy it in december
tell me how it performs when u get it..
what was your first deal?


----------



## Goten (Nov 25, 2010)

I have mtnl...It runs only at 90kbps in new delhi.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Hok (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is some speed demo.Location:North-East.
YouTube - BSNL 3G Speed on mmx 300g

                      OR
better quality:

```
*www.mediafire.com/?75r70ui8k40dccj
```


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 7, 2011)

hi, 

I used bsnl 3g in ipad and during a train journey for browsing and gps. it worked well even on mid ways. really admire network for that. in speedtest i got 1.7 - 1.8 mbps results for 3g. 

3G was not available throughout the journey...sometimes it was taking edge or none..

Enjoy~!


----------



## vav (Jan 7, 2011)

MTNL signal are not that good
but still they dont fool u like airtel or vodafone
their charges are min.in 3G other companies charges in some plan are double. 
and nowadays their officer also speak with u in courtesy.


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 20, 2011)

I just started using 3G getting fine speeds never exceeded 200kB/s(about 1.8 mbps), speeds fluctuate a lot but never goes below 40-50 kB/s. Uploads speeds are generally poor never more than 30kB/s, but I dont require them. In all I am happy with 3G and also BSNL ony ISP which has unlimited plan without caps for Rs 1359, very reasonable if you live near a 3G enabled tower.
Signal- 3 bars
Locality-Haldwani, Uttrakhand

*www.speedtest.net/result/1119111011.png


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 20, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> I just started using 3G getting fine speeds never exceeded 200kB/s(about 1.8 mbps), speeds fluctuate a lot but never goes below 40-50 kB/s. Uploads speeds are generally poor never more than 30kB/s, but I dont require them. In all I am happy with 3G and also BSNL ony ISP which has unlimited plan without caps for Rs 1359, very reasonable if you live near a 3G enabled tower.
> Signal- 3 bars
> Locality-Haldwani, Uttrakhand
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1119111011.png



Are u using the Idea datacard for this. Then your upload speeds are poor due to datacard, as max upload speed supported is 384 Kbps. If you need good speed then you can buy Huawei UMG1831 from dvdstoredelhi(ebay or techenclave) for Rs.2800, download max at 21 Mbps and Upload at 5 Mbps speeds. 

Note: Check with BSNL if it supports this modem, heard about some issues with this modem in west region.


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 20, 2011)

which plan are you using...I also have 3G sim but I use it only for video calls and casual browsing on mobile itself.
I am on postpaid 99 plan...and pay 549 separately as data charge...that's not unlimited


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 20, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:
			
		

> Are u using the Idea datacard for this. Then your upload speeds are poor due to datacard, as max upload speed supported is 384 Kbps. If you need good speed then you can buy Huawei UMG1831 from dvdstoredelhi(ebay or techenclave) for Rs.2800, download max at 21 Mbps and Upload at 5 Mbps speeds.
> 
> Note: Check with BSNL if it supports this modem, heard about some issues with this modem in west region.



Yes. I am not having any issues with using BSNL in Idea Data Card.



			
				gagan007 said:
			
		

> which plan are you using...I also have 3G sim but I use it only for video calls and casual browsing on mobile itself.
> I am on postpaid 99 plan...and pay 549 separately as data charge...that's not unlimited



Its the bundled usage I got by taking new 3G connection.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 20, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> Yes. I am not having any issues with using BSNL in Idea Data Card.



No not about your current modem but about Huawei UMG1831, its so far the best (only exception vodafone K4505) with speeds of 21 Mbps. Check with service provider BSNL before getting UMG1831.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 20, 2011)

hi im noobie with data cards, but u have a bsnl 3G sim which i use in my Nokia XM 5700 which supports 3G max upto 384kbps so i never got download rate anything more than 40-45kbps.

so will the huawei data card support bsnl  3G sim and also if i put any other sim card and can i expect speeds of more than 80-90kbps download rate? and which one should i buy if yes? 

Thanks,

Enjoy~!


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 20, 2011)

speedyguy said:


> hi im noobie with data cards, but u have a bsnl 3G sim which i use in my Nokia XM 5700 which supports 3G max upto 384kbps so i never got download rate anything more than 40-45kbps.
> 
> so will the huawei data card support bsnl  3G sim and also if i put any other sim card and can i expect speeds of more than 80-90kbps download rate? and which one should i buy if yes?
> 
> ...



You have to manually select 3G network and try again. You may be lucky to get 3G speeds at 2G price. GL2U


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 20, 2011)

speedyguy said:


> hi im noobie with data cards, but u have a bsnl 3G sim which i use in my Nokia XM 5700 which supports 3G max upto 384kbps so i never got download rate anything more than 40-45kbps.
> 
> so will the huawei data card support bsnl  3G sim and also if i put any other sim card and can i expect speeds of more than 80-90kbps download rate? and which one should i buy if yes?
> 
> ...



yes it will.
Get a data card with at least 7.2 mbps downlink speed. Such as huawei e1750 or e1752 . You can get it at theitbazaar.com


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 20, 2011)

so it means i can use any 3G sim card with those cards, like bsnl, docomo, airtel etc.?

Enjoy~!


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 20, 2011)

speedyguy said:


> so it means i can use any 3G sim card with those cards, like bsnl, docomo, airtel etc.?
> 
> Enjoy~!



True!!. But make sure that your service provider supports the modem model that you bought.


----------



## rigved123 (Jan 29, 2011)

man this is the best scheme !

i mean, why should i pay Rs. 600 to tata for a pathetic 256 kbps speed ( Plug2Surf ) when i can get speed upto 7.2 mbps just by spending an additonal Rs. 100 per month !

Thanks BSNL, il be shifting to this plan 

CHEERS 

BSNL 3G - Unlimited internet usage at Rs.4200 for 6 months | Tech Blogger


----------



## vaithy (Feb 1, 2011)

sorry to spoil the happy hour.. the sceme(Rs2000,Rs2500,Rs4200/ at 30-01-2011 at itself.. users who think the last days is 31-01-2011 disappointed and returned from the customer centres, no replacement sceme are announced.. thus they already purchased the recharge cards need not worry.. 
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2011)

Unlimited Plans are long gone now... all the available plans are limited. Infact one has to pay 3000rs now for 3GB of BW a month.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

*i52.tinypic.com/1i0jh4.jpg

MTNL launches Rs750/Month for Unlimited.
200GB FUP/Month.

This can be used in BSNL area too.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2011)

But MTNL has implemented a 2mbps CAP on HSD+UPA speeds.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes 2mbps Down and 384kbps up.
Still much better than the Airtel/Voda/Reliance **** we get here in Delhi/NCR/Mumbai.

Also You can use this in BSNL networks without 2mbps cap. No roaming.
Good for those who are addicted to the 4200 offer.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2011)

What about the 1500 unlimited plan? Is it still there?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

I think so. BSNL haven't updated their site yet.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 2, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> What about the 1500 unlimited plan? Is it still there?



I don't think so. It is gone, AFAIK. How will pay 3000rs for 3GB of BW when there is UL for 1500rs!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2011)

The site say's it's available.maybe it's not been updated. 
3 gb for 3k seems insane.


----------



## vaithy (Feb 2, 2011)

As per BSNL corporate order dated 17-09-2010, the Revised 3 G data Unlimited plan for post paid customer is 
Rs.1359/ p.m and for the prepaid Rs. 1499/ (validaity 30 days)  is still available for the regular basis. there is no change in this cases. What changed was promotional offer. for the 90 days implemented with effect from 01-11-2010 and ended on 30-01-2011.


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 5, 2011)

Is there a cap of 200 GB in BSNL 3G unlimited plan? Will my speed get reduced after exceeding that?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 26, 2011)

Bhilai (smriti nagar)
device used is huawei e1752

*www.speedtest.net/result/1175230004.png

this is at 1 am....much better speeds

*www.speedtest.net/result/1175426515.png


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 21, 2011)

ya bsnl plan good but signal sucks big time

my 3g net in phone is never stable...disconects every 2-3 minutes...and i never get more than 50kilobytes/sec....avg is 20 only...thank god i didnt take 3g data card...it wud be horible


----------



## gubbaraviteja (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello guys,
I'm using BSNL-3g data card for four months and I'm really happy with its speed on average @ 70KBps and sometimes it will bother you with 0KBPs.
Now there is no unlimited plan now. Today is the last day for my 3 month unlimited plan and I'm going to recharge the 1GB daytime and 5GB night time package which costs 606/-.
BTW I am living in Tirupati, SVUniversity in specific.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2011)

using bsnl 3g for internet for like 6 months and it's been great, tried using it in my phone... and the truth is that , bsnl 3g for other than the data services is really pathetic .
the  number of call drops is amazing.. if i want to talk to someone i finish the converstaion in like 3-4 calls and some times 8 , there are no call drops on bsnl 2g, but 3g OMG! it will drive anyone insane


----------

